# 2015 will explode the world



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Avengers 2
World's Finest (Superman/Batman)
Star Wars VII
Bond 24
Finding Dory
Avatar 2
Mockingjay Part 2
Ant-Man
X-Force (?)
Fantastic Four (hopefully not though )
Assassin's Creed
Pirates of the Caribbean 5
Independance Day 2
Hotel Transylvania 2
Terminator reboot

They should just start renting out bedrooms at the theatres in 2015.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Avengers 2
> *World's Finest (Superman/Batman)*
> Star Wars VII
> Bond 24
> ...


Bolded will likely suck.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, it's gonna be off the charts. 

I think World of Warcraft is also going for a 2015 release.

And oh yeah, Dan Brown's Inferno is gonna be  Looking forward to this too.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 20, 2013)

not thrilled to say the least :smb


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 20, 2013)

I thought the Justuce League movie would be out in 2015 as well?


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone else sensing an over Saturation of the combic book genre?

Steven spielberg vision is coming  true 

 "There's going to be an implosion where three or four or maybe even a half-dozen megabudget movies are going to go crashing into the ground, and that's going to change the paradigm."


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Bolded will likely suck.


>Ant-Man 
>Edgar Wright
>X-Force
>Jeff Wadlow
>suck

Please stop. Plus I don't give two shits about your tastes in films or excitement level I'm talking about the box office.



Bruce Wayne said:


> I thought the Justuce League movie would be out in 2015 as well?


That's 2017 apparently.

2015: World's Finest
2016: Flash
2017: Justice League


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2013)

Wait...Assassin's Creed?


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2013)

Im gonna be sooo poor


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Wait...Assassin's Creed?



Yeah with Michael Fassbender


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Please stop. Plus I don't give two shits about your tastes in films or excitement level I'm talking about the box office.


Then maybe you should have specifically mentioned box office revenue in the OP. By making this thread you're inviting the opinions of both those who share your enthusiasm and those who don't.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Anyone else sensing an over Saturation of the combic book genre?
> 
> Steven spielberg vision is coming  true
> 
> "There's going to be an implosion where three or four or maybe even a half-dozen megabudget movies are going to go crashing into the ground, and that's going to change the paradigm."


No because only four of the films on that list are CBMs...I'm not counting FF because I have doubts that it will actually be made. Maybe there will be an over saturation of big budget movies in general but there's no point in signalling out CBMs specifically when they make up a very small part of that list. Plus, the two biggest films that year (A2 and WF) are CBMs, and there's almost no scenario where either one fails. I do worry about Snyder/Goyer on WF though.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

The movie Apocalypse is upon us. Every blockbuster is either a sequel or a reboot.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Then maybe you should have specifically mentioned box office revenue in the OP. By making this thread you're inviting the opinions of both those who share your enthusiasm and those who don't.


The thread title itself specifically implies BO takes. Either way, I don't care if people post whether they're excited or not my problem with your's is that you arbitrarily point out the movies that you think will suck like it matters.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

No lie, save for Star Wars, I'm 10x more excited for Kung Fu Panda 3 than anything on that list.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2013)

Half those will suck and by that I mean almost all of Fox's releases. Godzilla comes out in 2015 as well no?Should be added to the list.

EDIT From a box office stand point and brand name recognition wise, yes it is a big year. People's personal opinions have no impact on the money those films will make but people will express what they like or don't from that list.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2013)

Ant Man is the only good film on that list.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The thread title itself specifically implies BO takes. Either way, I don't care if people post whether they're excited or not my problem with your's is that you arbitrarily point out the movies that you think will suck like it matters.


You're literally the only one who's agitated by the expression of my opinion. Seems like you're the problem, not me.

edit

Joe Cornish is working on Ant-Man? This might be legit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> The movie Apocalypse is upon us. Every blockbuster is either a sequel or a reboot.


I'd also like to point out that two of the only three movies on that list that are not sequels or reboots are CBMs.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Half those will suck and by that I mean almost all of Fox's releases. Godzilla comes out in 2015 as well no?Should be added to the list.
> 
> EDIT From a box office stand point and brand name recognition wise, yes it is a big year. People's personal opinions have no impact on the money those films will make but people will express what they like or don't from that list.


Godzilla is in 2014.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2013)

Pacific Rim not doing good pretty much tells me that people not doing sequels or reboots or prequels or adaptations of something will 98% flop sadly. 

EDIT Really?Damn that's great


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Pacific Rim not doing good pretty much tells me that people not doing sequels or reboots or prequels or adaptations of something will 98% flop sadly.
> 
> EDIT Really?Damn that's great



People can hate james cameron , but at least that friend knows how to create new original blockbusters and have them be mega successful..


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> No lie, save for Star Wars, I'm 10x more excited for Kung Fu Panda 3 than anything on that list.



Over Avengers 2?  Are you being serious or just edgy?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> People can hate james cameron , but at least that friend knows how to create new original blockbusters and have them be mega successful..


He gets by on his name. Avatar was also helped by the fact the 3D was so damn good and the visuals were awesome and everyone was talking about it. As a new IP and film itself it's no better than Pacific Rim imo.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Serious. Kung Fu Panda 2 > The Avengers


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2013)

What?  No.  What's wrong with you?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Over Avengers 2?  Are you being serious or just edgy?


He likes the Star Wars prequels.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Nothing.**


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Mider T said:


> What?  No.  What's wrong with you?


About Stunna
Biography
Christian teenage boy
Occupation
High School Student
Gender
Male
Favorite Character(s)
Shikamaru Nara
Gaara
Killer Bee
Sasuke Uchiha


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2013)

someone's a hipster


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

For me this thread is about all the big movies that are coming out in that year specifically. I don't think never before have so many possible blockbuster films have ever coincided like this.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> He likes the Star Wars prequels.


Lies and vicious slander! 


Legend said:


> someone's a hipster


Come now, Leg.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry. Kung Fu Panda 2 was better than The Avengers in every way.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll play.  How was it even close?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 20, 2013)

Pretty decent amount of total Hollywood garbage...


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2013)

Stunna i love you like a bro, but you are sounding hipsterish


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I'll play.  How was it even close?


I'm not trying to bait or play. I'm content with agreeing to disagree with you.


Legend said:


> Stunna i love you like a bro, but you are sounding hipsterish


I'm not trying to be contrarian. I just love that movie.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2013)

Ive never seen em >.>


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

Now we just need something like The Expendables 3 for the very same year and either a Pacific Rim sequel or Hellboy 3 from Del Toro. 

Or maybe MI5 (Mission Impossible 5)/Sherlock Holmes 3 too.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 20, 2013)

Avatar 2 in 2015? I dont think so.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2013)

James Cameron said that was the plan even a few months ago


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2013)

Didn't you make a thread about 2013 too?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2013)

alot of sequels, bodes poorly.  this summer should have been awesome, and it's so far underwhelming.  

also , the comic saturation is regrettable.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Didn't you make a thread about 2013 too?


No stop making shit up.



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> also , the comic saturation is regrettable.


Only 4 movies on that list are CBMs.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> No stop making shit up.





Suzuku said:


> He likes the Star Wars prequels.


**


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

If that's made up I'm not the one who it came from.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2013)

And what exactly am I making up?  It's pretty fucking clear that 2013 has been a major disappointment.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

> nd what exactly am I making up?


I don't know Rukia, how about you read what you fucking say before posting.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2013)

They are making another PotC?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 20, 2013)

Rukia said:


> They are making another PotC?



Aye, and it looks like the Norwegian duo Espen Sandberg and Joachim R?nning are making it, the duo behind Bandidas, Kon-Tiki and Max Manus. They know how to make shite films, and they'll make this into some kind of a shite film too.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2013)

> Avengers 2
> World's Finest (Superman/Batman)
> Star Wars VII
> Bond 24
> ...



Looking forward to Avatar 2, that's about it.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jul 20, 2013)

>Avengers 2
>World's Finest (Superman/Batman)
>Star Wars VII
>Bond 24
>Ant-Man
>X-Force (?)
>Hotel Transylvania 2


Only movies that have my attention


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2013)

World's Finest (Superman/Batman)
Star Wars
Avengers
Will be a great year


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2013)

Batman and superman movie will be way better than avengers 2.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Batman and superman movie will be way better than avengers 2.



Not if goyer is writing it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Batman and superman movie will be way better than avengers 2.


With Joss Whedon vs. Zach Snyder/David Goyer being the contest??



Whedon is going to shit all over them. World's Finest will survive on its name brand alone though. I'm hoping they'll surprise me and make a film I can at least enjoy though.


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 20, 2013)

GOYDER  should  ask  stephenie meyer for tips on writing.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Sorry. Kung Fu Panda 2 was better than The Avengers in every way.



dragon ball evolution was better than kung fu panda 2 in every way.
u mad how mad?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not mad. The trolling is too obvious.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

2014 won't have as many epic movies so I guess my wallet will be ready.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

That's going to be a great year in itself for comic book fans.


----------



## Bender (Jul 20, 2013)

Avengers 2 will be complete win

Avatar 2 I'm heavily pessimistic about.

X Force ams looking the fucks forward to. Wolvie in it and everything.  

All the other movies can die in a fire for all I care.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm hoping Ant-Man will surprise a lot of people.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2013)

The movie easily has the potential to be better than the comic or character.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2013)

Quite the year 

Out of all those films I wouldn't be surprised if _Star Wars Episode VII_ ends up taking it as the highest grossing film of the year (especially given the Original Trilogy cast), even when pitted against the likes of Avatar 2 and Avengers 2.

I also have faith in _World's Finest_


----------



## Harbour (Jul 21, 2013)

What about Warcraft?
Teaser was shown on ComicCon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 21, 2013)

Kung Fu Panda 3


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2013)

i worry many well be quite disappointing. though i would like a r-rated mutant fil like x-force. hopefully they don't make the shitty superhuman effects we've seen in the past. more actors less mocap.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 21, 2013)

Wait, X Force movie?


----------



## Bender (Jul 21, 2013)

Actually add Fantastic four to my list of have-to-sees as well ^^

Curious to see who they'll have be the Human Torch since Chris Evans is currently Captain America.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm looking forward to Ant Man and Avengers 2

but that was before the Age of Ultron reveal

these movies aren't ever the best films of the year so I could care less.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 21, 2013)

Parallax said:


> these movies aren't ever the best films of the year so I could care less.



Yeah, but they could definitely be a lot of fun.

And I will put down money that Ant-Man will _definitely_ be better than Avengers 2. I think Edgar Wright is a better director than Whedon and I think origin stories are typically the easiest to do. Not that Avengers 2 will necessarily suck, but I think Ant-Man is going to be the closest Marvel gets to recapturing the Iron Man magic.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anyone have a video of the Warcraft teaser?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

The only one I won't watch for sure is Hunger Games.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Looking forward to Avatar 2, that's about it.



It'll be the movie of the decade.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 21, 2013)

Fucking Avatar 2 will ruin cinema even more as soon as it comes out. Already became the highest grossing movie ever with its simplistic cliche TREES GOOD MILITARY BAD over-done schlock in addition to pushing up movie ticket prices $4 and shoving 3D bullshit down our throats for all time.

Am excited for all MCU stuff, X-Force if it's the right cast (aka FUCKING DEADPOOL), Bond 24, and dare I say Star Wars though.


----------



## colours (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll spend an amount of cash on movies that I've haven't spent in say 3-4 years combined


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2013)

The only films in that list I'm remotely interested in are Bond 24, Star Wars 7, and the Avengers sequel.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't forget the Ratchet and Clank movie.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 22, 2013)

Finding Dory gonna be the G.O.A.T. 2015 movie


----------



## Doctor Strange (Jul 22, 2013)

Doctor Strange said:


> Anyone else sensing an over Saturation of the combic book genre?
> 
> Steven spielberg vision is coming  true
> 
> "There's going to be an implosion where three or four or maybe even a half-dozen megabudget movies are going to go crashing into the ground, and that's going to change the paradigm."



Spielberg vision is coming true


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 1, 2013)

Avengers 2
World's Finest (Superman/Batman)
Star Wars VII
Bond 24
Finding Dory
Avatar 2
Mockingjay Part 2
Ant-Man
X-Force (?)
Fantastic Four (hopefully not though )
Assassin's Creed
Pirates of the Caribbean 5
Independance Day 2
Hotel Transylvania 2
Terminator reboot

That's how it should be now since . Jurassic Park so far looks to be set for 2015 though.


----------



## teddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking forward to avengers 2 and ant man. the latter especially since that'll be kicking off marvel's phase 3 and edgar wright is behind it


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2013)

The only thing that'll explode in 2015 is people's anus from all the shit they're being fed.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Avengers 2
> World's Finest (Superman/Batman)
> Star Wars VII
> Bond 24
> ...


Based Senin.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 20, 2013)

Neill Blomkamp's Chappie


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 20, 2013)

Ted sequel also coming in 2015 now.


----------

